

24% of U.S. adults use apps on their cellphones, Pew says - cwan
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2010/09/24-of-us-adults-use-apps-on-their-cellphones-pew-says.html

======
zachware
It should be said that the UX of this app is less friendly than a gas station
pump. Navigating is nearly impossible.

It remains to be see whether an iPad wine list is better because of the list
or because people want to play with an iPad. The latter will wear off soon
enough.

